# My 4th guitar.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's a sneak preview of the guitar. Always a mixture of wood and metal . That's a not quite finished handmade tremolo. As always comments are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very radical design. Have you finished anything like this before? Would like to see one.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, It's my first one like that. I do alot of sketches . I'am not one for making the popular designs. Thanks .


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool radical design.

But not sure you'll get the fundamentals: sustain and resonance. Let us know how she turns out in that department.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

What style did your first 3 have - any pics?

I am atraditionalist myself when it comes to guitars but I can appreciate your idea having incorporated some pretty modern themes in some of my furniture designs.

Love to see the finished product!

Andrew

ps are you a lefty?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool. Glad to somebody thinking outside the box. I like it and look forward to seeing the finished product. What are you going to be using for pickups?


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Replies.*

Thanks for the reply Andrew. If you look down the page in the Luthier section [about 15 posts down] you will see 3 Guitars I've built. If I played guitar I would be a Lefty, I build these guitars for my sons. They are both leftys. Thanks for the reply Lowtones.I've got alot of designs combining metal and wood, But I,am limited with the with the small amount of tools.As for pickups , Not sure yet. My son hasn't tried a Active type pickup yet. Thanks . Mark.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the look of it.


Of course, balance, playability and tone are something else altogether.


Please post further pics as you progress.



Nice to see someone thinking outside of the box.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

OK, now I see the other 3 guitars....

Thats very impressive, not just building them but that you are making custom guitars for your sons. I hope they appreciate it (it took me a few years after my teenage years before I truly understood what it was for my father to do such things for me)

I have to admit, my guitars and guitar making are very "common".. I cant bring myself to try something outside the traditional sense.

You obviously dont have that hinderance! 

I would love to hear more about your trem as well. I do home machining as a hobby (although not for my guitars, I mainly do model engineering, ie, small internal combustion engines) and also do some metal casting. I would love to someday incorporate my own bridges, and other metal compnents on some of my guitars but I havent the time to devote to it now.

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Reply*

Hello, I build these parts from aluminum stock,No steel ,cost to much for chroming .Aluminum polishes up real nice. No fancy lathes or CNC machines .[I wish] I design the parts using the tools I have , a Bandsaw .belt sanders for shaping, etc..Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a pretty cool guitar. Nice job. :food-smiley-004:


----------

